# scarlet enters the 21st century (kicking and screaming)



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

So, my sister and her kids have updated to iPhone 4s.  What do you do with the old iPhone 3s?  Hmm.... how about give them to the person who swore they would never get a cell phone (i.e. the kindleboard queen of mean)?  As we speak (well, as I type and you read), there is a used iPhone 3 sitting on my table, waiting for me to take it to the AT&T store and talk to the nice youngster working there about activating it and getting me a....I can't believe I'm saying this... CELL PHONE NUMBER!

ARRGH!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side!!  HAHAHA

We donated my husbands old 3g to his mom, but I'm not sure my father in law is all to happy about that.  She was sitting at the table, as we were out to lunch, playing whirly word and getting mad cause he was trying to talk to her.  The very first day.  ROFL!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm already an apple worshipper, i have a mac and can't live without my ipod.  It's not the fact that it's an iPhone, it's the fact that it's a CELL PHONE!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo...!

Oh, wait. I mean, congratulations!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I'm already an apple worshipper, i have a mac and can't live without my ipod. It's not the fact that it's an iPhone, it's the fact that it's a CELL PHONE!


Well, you know you don't HAVE to activate a phone plan. You could just use it like it is an ipod touch.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Well, you know you don't HAVE to activate a phone plan. You could just use it like it is an ipod touch.


I have a 160 gig iPod. Only reason for this new thing is as a phone.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I have a 160 gig iPod. Only reason for this new thing is as a phone.


I understand not using it as your main music source. I and all of my kids have multiple ipods and mainly use our ipod touches for the apps. I think it's great if you want to activate a phone plan. I think it's good for everyone to have a cell phone for emergencies even if for nothing else. You just sounded very much like you did not want to have a cellphone so I was just reminding you that even without activating the "phone" part you could enjoy it as a new device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We can play words with friends now.  

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Didn't know that you weren't a cell phone user, but I understand perfectly.  I got mine in 2003, since I had my first job where I didn't have my own line or voice mail.  I still resent all that it costs me per month, and I do not enjoy talking to people on it.  Now I'm keeping it just in case it helps for temp jobs or getting a real job.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but how would I set it up as an ipod Touch?  Bear in mind, I don't have a wireless network, my computer is wired.

Oh, and I should add that one of the reasons I've resisted this thing for so long is because I spent 3 years on call 24 hours a day/7 days a week and swore I would NEVER be that accessible again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You could be like us and never answer it.    And don't give out the number to anyone.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You could be like us and never answer it.  And don't give out the number to anyone.
> 
> Betsy


Trust me, it's gonna spend most of its time OFF.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We finally (after fifteen years of having a cell phone) leave it on all the time, but the few people who have the number know we don't answer it half the time...we're always leaving the house without it.  So people seldom call us on it unless they know we are travelling.  And we have no problem not answering it if it rings when we don't want to answer it.  One of the beauties of the built in caller ID.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

For me the upside of having a cell phone is for travel, which I've done very little of the last two years!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You could be like us and never answer it.  And don't give out the number to anyone.
> 
> Betsy


LOL But Betsy, if she isn't going to use it then she probably wouldn't want to pay the high phone bill each month. Scarlet, if you don't want to use it as a phone, you could buy a wireless router to make a wireless network. I'm sure there are several people who will chime in here to tell you the best one to buy for your purposes. I don't know of an individual phone plan(Unless you have a connection to get a discount)for the iphone that is less than $55./month($39.99for 450 minutes/month + $14.99 for data)so paying one time out of pocket for a wireless router might be something you would want to consider. Once you got the wireless network setup(Which is easy)you just go to settings on the iphone and turn on wifi each time that you want to use it. If you wanted to have a phone for travel, there are many inexpensive prepaid phones that might be a better option. I am not aware of a prepaid plan for the iphone in the US.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats, I'll bet you are surprised how much use you get out of being able to call from anywhere, and to yank data from the Internet at whim!

A wireless router at home makes the iPod much more useful, btw....seductively easy not to even walk to the puter to surf!  Or access Pandora.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks, but I happen to really like my computer.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> thanks, but I happen to really like my computer.


So did I...before the iPhone 4 and iPad took over my life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> LOL But Betsy, if she isn't going to use it then she probably wouldn't want to pay the high phone bill each month. Scarlet, if you don't want to use it as a phone, you could buy a wireless router to make a wireless network.


I thought the point was to use it as a phone (from Scarlet's earlier posts). Just SHE gets to pick when she uses it, not someone else. That's our philosophy with our phone. 


But I agree, the iPhone is an expensive way to have a phone. It's one reason I never got one. My non-techy husband is the other.

Betsy


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

If you can use it without the phone function, and I'm not sure Apple allows that, you can read Kindle books on it, play games, always have a calculator and calendar with you, take notes, use the bazillion apps that are available. It would be an iPod touch, and I use mine every day.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just to clarify--  I did not buy it. All I have to buy is a new sim card and a plan for it.  The main use will be for a phone for emergencies.  It will also be used for some apps (MTA, vegan steven and other things) and texting.  It will NOT be used while I am in bed, it will probably not be used at all in the apartment (I'm not wifi and not planning on wifi-ing).  Simply put, if it were not for the fact that my sister and neice and nephew upgraded and decided to give me the darn thing, I'd still be happily phoneless.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Your AT&T guy will tell you that an iPhone of any variety has to have a data plan, on top of the phone plan. That makes it more expensive than a basic phone. I use a Tracfone that is prepaid and I never worry about monthly bills. Using an iPhone as an emergency phone could be pricey.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Your AT&T guy will tell you that an iPhone of any variety has to have a data plan, on top of the phone plan. That makes it more expensive than a basic phone. I use a Tracfone that is prepaid and I never worry about monthly bills. Using an iPhone as an emergency phone could be pricey.


That is EXACTLY what I've been trying to explain.  I think for Scarlet's purposes prepaid is the way to go and she should just use the iPhone like an iPod touch. I know of several people who passed down their iPhones to their children for them to use like an iPod touch. (no sim card or phone service)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

But with an Ipod touch, you can use the internet; you wouldn't be able to with just an iphone and no plan, would you?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I appreciate all the feedback, but let me say this.  It's either this thing or nothing.  Either this thing gets activated or it goes back to my nephew and I continue phoneless.  Since the family wants me to have a cell phone, it's this thing.  Though honestly, I'm thinking of just handing it back and staying disconnected.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

corkyb said:


> But with an Ipod touch, you can use the internet; you wouldn't be able to with just an iphone and no plan, would you?


The iPhone has a wifi antenna just like the iPod touch.

Scarlet,
It was generous of your family to give you the phone. I'm sure they would really like for you to have a cellphone and enjoy it. I can see why at this point you may be frustrated by it all and am sure your family will understand whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> The iPhone has a wifi antenna just like the iPod touch.
> 
> Scarlet,
> It was generous of your family to give you the phone. I'm sure they would really like for you to have a cellphone and enjoy it. I can see why at this point you may be frustrated by it all and am sure your family will understand whatever you decide to do.


It's a hand-me-down (nothing wrong with that!).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You could always give it back... It's nice of them to give it to you, but it doesn't sound as though you really want it. Why complicate your life?

If you feel that you ever need an emergency phone, there are_ much _cheaper ways to do that. And really, you don't exactly live in the boonies, so in most emergencies there's probably someone else with a phone around.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe you'll like it, Scarlet. It does do some amazing things. You'll be entering Kindleboards post with Tapatalk any day now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for listening to my griping and offering their advice.  

And I just want to say that I am returning the phone to my nephew to see if he can sell it.  I don't think that I will get enough use out of it to make it worth the cost per month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that's a wise move, Scarlet.  It's an expensive way to have an emergency phone....Radio Shack has cheaper pay-as-you-go options.  I have one that no one knows the number to.  Not even me.  

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think that's a wise move, Scarlet. It's an expensive way to have an emergency phone....Radio Shack has cheaper pay-as-you-go options. I have one that no one knows the number to. Not even me.
> 
> Betsy


outgoing calls only?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scarlet, clearly this was frustrating for you, but at least you've come to a decision and can move on.  And if you need to access the internet or make a call while on a glacier or robbing Fort Knox, you can always borrow my Android phone!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I want to thank everyone for listening to my griping and offering their advice.
> 
> And I just want to say that I am returning the phone to my nephew to see if he can sell it. I don't think that I will get enough use out of it to make it worth the cost per month.


it sounds like you have made a good decision for your wants and needs.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

It's good to have a cell phone, as it gets harder and harder to find any sort of public phone these days.

One nice thing about a cell phone, you can put it on silent and let it go to voicemail if you don't want to answer.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you want a phone to talk to someone, I think the iphone is one of the poorer choices.  People love their iphones but some have told me that AT&T drops their calls A LOT.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> outgoing calls only?


If I knew the number, I coild give it to someone, and they could call me. But I truly got it for emergencies only...I don't even turn it on.

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

For the past 4-5 years I have used the TracFone prepaid phones (TracFone.com)for emergency use and occasionally talking to my husband at the store.  It costs me under $100 for a years use and recently I found a way to renew for another year for $60.  They are always giving me minutes and provided a free cell phone. I have over 1200 minutes just sitting there in case I need any.  It saves me so much money that I can spend on other fun things like my Kindles, nook, iPad, books, etc.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I knew the number, I coild give it to someone, and they could call me. But I truly got it for emergencies only...I don't even turn it on.
> 
> Betsy


You could call someone's cell phone (or home phone with caller ID) with it, and then at least THEY would know the number....Might even share it with you if you ask nicely.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> If you want a phone to talk to someone, I think the iphone is one of the poorer choices. People love their iphones but some have told me that AT&T drops their calls A LOT.


Depends on your location. I've dropped perhaps a dozen calls since 2007, and some of those were probably not dropped from my end. In some parts of NYC or San Francisco though, it's a far bigger issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> You could call someone's cell phone (or home phone with caller ID) with it, and then at least THEY would know the number....Might even share it with you if you ask nicely.


LOL, I can look it up easily enough on the phone, I've done that a couple of times. I just don't need to know it so I haven't memorized it. I really don't WANT people to call me on it. I did put it in our "real" cell phone so my husband can call me if he needs to, but since I don't turn it on that doesn't work so well.  I could look it up on the other cell phone, too. I do know the area code is 540, I had to add some minutes to it for the first time on Saturday.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Depends on your location. I've dropped perhaps a dozen calls since 2007, and some of those were probably not dropped from my end. In some parts of NYC or San Francisco though, it's a far bigger issue.


I'm in NYC.


----------

